# How to work at CIB bank in cairo



## Gege_2010

Good morning to everybody,
I would like to know if it is possible to find a job as secretary or translator in CIB Bank in Heliopolis Masr el gedeeda. I have double nationality: italian and egyptian. I am graduated in the faculty of Culural and Linguistic Mediation that is based on oral and written translation from Italian to English and viceversa / Arabic to italian and viceversa. 
Moreover I'd like to know which are the skills and qualities required to work at CIB bank. 
If it is not possible to work at the bank, is there other nice job where I could exploit my graduation?

Thanks previously


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the Forum

I would suggest you contact the bank directly, go in and ask for the manger and speak to him.
Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

There are official translators all around the city why not contact them and see if they have any positions availabe.


----------



## mondy007

sure you could get one if you have skills or cerificates ... well i think maid is right contact the bank directly and oh hsbc too


----------

